# Installer un package Fink non listé



## Logam (24 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

Je viens de switcher depuis 2 jours et si tout se passe bien pour le moment avec mon premier Mac je rame pour installer Grisbi (un remplaçant pour Money 2005 que j'utilisais beacuoup).

J'ai installé la dernière version de fink et je ne vois pas comment installer un package Fink (grisbi_0.5.5-1_darwin-powerpc.deb) que j'ai moi même téléchargé et qui n'apparait donc pas dans Fink commander.

J'ai donc mon FinkCommander d'un côté et mon package de l'autre mais je ne vois pas comment installer ce package.

Si l'un de vous pouvait m'aider ce serait très gentil, merci .


----------



## Thierry6 (25 Février 2005)

dans les prefs de FinkCommander, tu sélectionnes les packages instables et tu le verras.


----------



## Logam (25 Février 2005)

Merci je viens de le faire, mais ou dois je placer mon fichier téléchargé ? Celui qui se nomme (grisbi_0.5.5-1_darwin-powerpc.deb) ? et d'ailleurs pourquoi est-ce un .deb, ça veut dire quoi ?


----------



## Thierry6 (26 Février 2005)

tu oublies ton fichier téléchargé et maintenant que tu le vois dans FinKcommander, tu le fais charger et compiler par Fink (menu Source puis Install)


----------



## Logam (27 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

Je te remercie pour ton aide mais à aucun moment je ne vois dans la liste le logiciel Grisbi qui est un logiciel de gestion de compte bancaire.


----------



## Thierry6 (27 Février 2005)

étrange car moi je le vois !
en info, il y a même marqué :

grisbi
Personal financial management program

Installed:    None
Unstable:    0.5.3-2
Stable:        None
Binary:        None

Grisbi is a very functional personal financial management program with a lot of features: 

- checking, cash and liabilities accounts;
- several accounts with automatic contra entries;
- several currencies, including euro;
- arbitrary currency for every operation;
- money interchange fees;
- switch to euro account per account;
- description of the transactions with third parties, categories,
sub-categories, financial year, notes, breakdown; 
- transfers between accounts, even for accounts of different
currencies; 
- bank reconciliation;
- scheduled transactions;
- automatic recall of last transaction for every third party;
- nice and easy user interface;
- user manual;
- QIF import/export.

Web site: http://www.grisbi.org/ 

Maintainer: Vincent Marqueton <vincent@marqueton.com>  



donc c'est bien ça !

au risque de paraître lourd, tu es bien allé dans les préférences de FinkCommander, onglet Fink, et tu as coché les deux "use unstable packages" et "use crystallography unstable packages" ?
car pour moi c'est bien l'explication (et après tu va dans SOURCE et fait un SELFUPDATE puis UPDATEALL)


----------



## Logam (27 Février 2005)

Merci beaucoup, tu as eu raison d'insister ça marche enfin. Par contre ma question de départ était surtout comment installer dans fink le package Grisbi que je trouve sur cette page : http://www.grisbi.org/download.fr.html ??? Peut être justement qu'il ne faut pas passer par Fink Commander ?


Merci pour ton aide .


----------



## Thierry6 (28 Février 2005)

Je suis parfois lourd   

Fink te permet de downloader et compiler, donc, si l'application n'est pas dans Fink, je ne vois pas trop l'intéret de passer par Fink. Simplement tu la charges et tu te tapes la compilation (avec les risques que tu n'aies pas la bonne librairie ou qu'un truc ne marche pas).
Fink t'apporte la certitude qu'il y a quelqu'un qui a fait marcher ton package et qu'avec le programme tu a toutes ses dépendances.


----------



## Logam (28 Février 2005)

Tu n'es pas lourd, c'est même super sympa de m'aider comme ça. J'ai essayé ce soir de l'installer depuis Fink Commander mais j'ai le message suivant : 

Failed: Can't resolve dependency "gcc3.3" for package "libofx-0.6.6-14" (no matching packages/versions found)

Donc je suis bloqué .


----------



## geoffrey (28 Février 2005)

Hello,
J'ai aussi essaye de faire fonctionner Grisbi, mais en utilisant DarwinPorts, qui fonctionne quasiment de la meme facon que Fink, mais j'étais egalement reste coince a un moment (je sais plus si c'est a l'installation ou au lancement, ou il me manquait une librairie).

Pour ton message d'erreur : 
Failed: Can't resolve dependency "gcc3.3" for package "libofx-0.6.6-14" (no matching packages/versions found)

- est ce que tu utilises bien le gcc 3.3
- fait un 
$ find / -name "libofx*" -print 2>/dev/null
pour voir si la librairie manquante est presente
- si non, essaye d'installer le package libofx a partir de Fink

En tout cas je vais retenter d'installer Grisbi (via Fink et DarwinPorts).

EDIT :
en cherchant des infos sur grisbi, je suis tombé sur cette mauvaise nouvelle (du 09/02/2005), ici .

Une citation :





> Je ne vais pas passer l"après-midi à citer tous les problèmes que j"ai pu
> > rencontrer dans la compréhension du code.
> >
> > J"affirme que celui-ci est inmaintenable et quasi incompréhensible (c"est
> ...


----------



## Luitel (1 Mars 2005)

Logam a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas lourd, c'est même super sympa de m'aider comme ça. J'ai essayé ce soir de l'installer depuis Fink Commander mais j'ai le message suivant :
> 
> Failed: Can't resolve dependency "gcc3.3" for package "libofx-0.6.6-14" (no matching packages/versions found)
> 
> Donc je suis bloqué .



Il faut installer probablement "gcc 3.3" depuis le CD "Xcode" de ton système.


----------



## Thierry6 (1 Mars 2005)

et lire ce qu'il y a là (dernières nouvelles)
http://fink.sourceforge.net/


----------

